# AT&T and DISH to Give Olympics a 4K Treatment (with limitations)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The 2016 Olympics are nearly underway, with opening day celebrations starting this coming Friday. Short of hopping on a plane and seeing the games in person, DISH Network and AT&T have struck deals with NBCUniversal to give fans the most modern of viewing experiences. Both 4K video and other enhanced viewing technologies are being offered, with some compromises (of course).

The biggest news is that both DISH Network and AT&T U-verse/DirectTV customers with 4K compatible equipment will be given unprecedented access to 4K video coverage of various events, including the Opening and Closing Ceremonies. That’s great for viewers with fancy new 4K televisions (and a glimpse into the future of sports broadcasting). Unfortunately, 4K viewing will not include any live events. There will also be a be a one-day delay on nearly all 4K content, with the exception of Opening and Closing Ceremonies which will be delayed by several hours. 

Customers of DISH will have access to large amounts of 4K Olympic content via On Demand, too.

"This summer is a great time to be a DISH customer," said Vivek Khemka, chief technology officer and executive vice president. "Extensive sports coverage is a big perk of a pay-TV subscription, and DISH is upping the ante by releasing a multitude of custom Hopper features tailored to enhance NBCUniversal's coverage of the Rio Games."

DISH subscribes will have access to 6,755 hours of Olympic competition coverage. They’ll also find access to a “Sports Hub” that provides quick access to Olympic programing on 10 different networks ( NBCSN, Golf Channel, Bravo, CNBC, MSNBC, USA Network, Telemundo, NBC Universo and two linear sport-specific specialty channels). In addition, users of Hopper set-top box (and 4K Joey, Wireless Joey, Joey, and Super Joey units) can access the “NBC Olympics TV Experience” app for instant medal counts and a complete channel viewing guide.

Much like DISH viewers, both DirectTV and U-verse subscribers will have access to over 6,000 hours of NBCUniversal’s Olympic on multiple networks. These viewers will also have will have access to a “Mix” channel that allows for simultaneous viewing of up to eight different events on one screen and video-clip highlights. U-verse customers will find 4-screens-in-1 through their service. 

"Our customers can easily keep track of their favorite events by watching the Mix channel. They'll get real-time results, medal counts and NBC video highlights at the touch of a remote button," said Dan York, chief content officer for AT&T. "And see one of the world's most spectacular cities through our delivery of 4K Ultra HD. It will give DIRECTV customers a breathtaking visual."

_Image Credit: NBCUniversal_


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunately having Google Fiber I'm unable to enjoy this in 4K. I think this is great news moving forward. I'd love to see sporting events such as the NFL and MLB broadcast in 4K. I'm sure it's only a matter of time though.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

This is great news that the big boys are providing content above and beyond, not to me of course, I am still stuck in the stone ages.

A thought came into my head, yes only one, I wonder how many folks have actually been lucky enough to 4K displays and have the bandwidth to use that offering. Is 4K popular with the masses yet ??


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> This is great news that the big boys are providing content above and beyond, not to me of course, I am still stuck in the stone ages.
> 
> A thought came into my head, yes only one, I wonder how many folks have actually been lucky enough to 4K displays and have the bandwidth to use that offering. Is 4K popular with the masses yet ??


It's popular here in my house! :grin2:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

JBrax said:


> It's popular here in my house! :grin2:



Why I outta.....


----------



## robertbclymer (Aug 12, 2016)

Great news!


----------

